# 66 Door hinge color?



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

The paint shop says he wants to paint the door hinges black on my Blue Charcoal GTO to show that the hinges have been removed and painted rather than simply painted while still on the car.

I'm pretty sure the hinges and fasteners should be body color, right?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe body color is correct. I would'nt paint the hinges black.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Definitely go body color.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

^^x3 Body color, like they came from the factory. Can still paint them when they are off and it will be his little secret.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My original Blue Charcoal '65 GTO has been repainted, but never in the jambs. All original there, and the hinges are Blue Charcoal just like the rest of the car. Black hinges?? You're kidding, right?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks guys!

He just wants to show others he takes his time and removes the hinges to paint them when it is a full repaint.

I'm just going to take a picture of him painting the hinges the correct color so his proof is out there.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure if the original hinges were painted off car, off door, or when assembled. I replaced the original hinges on the '67 about 3 years ago and still have the hinges somewhere....I don't _think_ that they had body color on the back sides that bolted to the body/door...I'll have to look. I can't imagine that they would have been left bare, and they were not rusty....Never really thought much about the assembly process. I painted the new hinges 'off car' with a matching spray bomb before I installed them, and I painted the entire hinge.


----------

